# #PI0233D: Inaccurate or Slow Response of Outside Air Temperature Display - (Jul 23, 2



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Subject: Inaccurate or Slow Response of Outside Air Temperature Display

Models: 2010-2013 Buick LaCrosse
2011-2013 Buick Regal
2013-2014 Buick Encore
2010-2014 Chevrolet Camaro, Equinox
2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze
2013-2014 Chevrolet Malibu
2010-2014 GMC Terrain
This PI has been revised to add model years and models. Please discard PI0233C.

The following information may be helpful if you encounter a vehicle with this condition. You may show or offer a copy of this PI to your customer.

Condition/Concern #1
Some customers may comment that the outside air temperature display is inaccurate when starting the vehicle, or that the display is slow to change/update after starting the vehicle.

Recommendation/Instructions #1
For comments of the outside air temperature display is inaccurate when starting the vehicle, or that the display is slow to change/update after starting the vehicle.

Important: DO NOT replace the instrument cluster for this condition as it will not correct the concern.

An intentional delay is built into the system, as a parked vehicle encounters conditions that may cause inaccurate readings of the outside air temperature. Higher than actual readings could be encountered if the vehicle is left sitting in direct sunlight, or if the vehicle engine is warm when parked.

To assure greater accuracy of the reported outside air temperature, the display is programmed to perform updates on the following schedule when the vehicle is started.

If the vehicle is driven at:

25-40♦km/h (15-25♦mph), the display will update after 5 minutes.
41-60♦km/h (26-37♦mph), the display will update after 2 min 30 sec.
61-100♦km/h (38-62♦mph), the display will update after 1 minute.
Once the first temperature update begins, the outside temperature display is refreshed every 2 seconds.

Important: The outside temperature display will update immediately if the vehicle is turned off for more than 200 minutes or if the sensed outside temperature is below the value when the ignition was previously turned off.

For comments in which the air temperature display is inaccurate while driving, follow Outside Air Temperature Display Inaccurate or Inoperative diagnostic in SI. If following the diagnostic does not identify an issue, do not replace the Ambient Air Temperature Gauge Sensor. The differences between the actual ambient temperature and that displayed by the vehicle is likely caused by a variety of factors including air flow at and around the temp sensor, heat from other vehicles, etc. For these conditions, replacement of the Ambient Air Temperature Gauge Sensor and/or instrument cluster will not change the temperature readings.

Condition/Concern #2
Some customer may also comment that the air temperature display is inaccurate while driving, particularly in high traffic conditions and most often will display a temperature that is higher than the actual temperature.

Recommendation/Instructions #2
For comments in which the air temperature display is inaccurate while driving, follow Outside Air Temperature Display Inaccurate or Inoperative diagnostic in SI. If following the diagnostic does not identify an issue, do not replace the Ambient Air Temperature Gauge Sensor. The differences between the actual ambient temperature and that displayed by the vehicle is likely caused by a variety of factors including air flow at and around the temp sensor, heat from other vehicles, etc. For these conditions, replacement of the Ambient Air Temperature Gauge Sensor and/or instrument cluster will not change the temperature readings.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for this one. One of the recurring questions we get is "why doesn't my car update the outside air quickly?"


----------



## gnaryle (Sep 16, 2013)

Is there a way to reset or calibrate the out side temp indicator?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gnaryle said:


> Is there a way to reset or calibrate the out side temp indicator?


From my reading of the '11 & '12 OMs, I saw nothing that the owner can do. Dealer service may be able to adjust/reset the readout via a firmware tweak, but I've not seen it, and mcg75s post indicates that it is not possible to recalibrate it. Fortunately, I can adjust mine + or - 5 degrees F via the steering wheel controls. It was 2 degrees low from the factory.


----------



## LATemp (Nov 8, 2015)

I recently purchased a low mileage 2103 Cruze. I live in Los Angeles and no matter what the actual temperature is outside the indicator always reads between 58 degrees and 65 degrees. Can anyone comment on this condition?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LATemp said:


> I recently purchased a low mileage 2103 Cruze. I live in Los Angeles and no matter what the actual temperature is outside the indicator always reads between 58 degrees and 65 degrees. Can anyone comment on this condition?


A bad connection will make the reading low. You may want to reset the connector for that sensor (located in the left fog light cover.)


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Or replace the sensor. It is a simple thermocouple inside a plastic thermal well. $6.42 at GM Direct. Usually located on the back side of the grille.


----------

